# bmc streetfire as a beginner's bike?



## raulino (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello

I'm looking for my first road bike and just found a streetfire SSX (identical to the attached photo) with some discount, probably due to the new model SSX01 2010. 

View attachment 206784


Even this bike is outdated I thought it amazing. Sure more than enough for a begineer like me. 

This SSX is still new and the price is around $2100. Further local brand options are $525 (middling, 12 speed) and $1700 (acceptable, 16 speed, tiagra group, alloy frame, carbon fork).

So this is the question, is this a potential bike to be considered from the cost/benefit point of view?

Tks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JMO, but first bike or not, the SSX is far from a bargain. The CF fork is a lower end Easton and the frame is straight aluminum. Nothing special and similar framesets are available eslewhere for hundreds less. It's a full 105 group, but the FSA crankset uses the MegaExo BB which has been proven to be problematic. So all things considered, for the price, I can think of several better brand/ model choices.

That aside, for a first bike it's important to work with a reputable LBS to determine sizing, get fitted to a few bikes and head out for test rides. IME that's the best way to get an idea of fit/ feel, ride and handling of any bikes under consideration. Based on your preferences, whittle the choices from there.

Since you're looking at a $2,100 bike, my opinion for a first bike is to stay in the $1,200 +/- range. This usually gets you a Tiagra or 105 level group, an alu frameset and CF fork. Wheelsets in this price range aren't going to be the lightest available, but they'll serve the purpose until you get more serious in the sport. 

BTW, I didn't follow what you offered about what's available to you locally. Tiagra is a 9 spd group and whatever the 12 spd group is (assuming 6 cogs) is... old??


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

thats a $1000+premium for an AL bike....cha-ching!!!


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not familiar w/ BMC retail pricing but I'd say shop around. If the pricing is typical for the bike, I'd look at other models personally unless the BMC just completely blows away the competition for you in some way.

$2100 will get you a nice 2010 full carbon frame and at least full 105 (maybe some Ultegra bits) at the pricier LBSs around my parts. 

I was looking at a 2010 Specialized Sectuer Comp (full 105, carbon fork/seat stays/post, E5 aluminum) for about $1550 in early May. I wound up getting my '08 Roubaix (pretty much functionally equivalent to the Secteur Comp except it has the MegaExo BB/Gossamer crank and a slightly nicer saddle) for $1200.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

I paid less than that for full carbon and ultegra.


----------



## raulino (Jul 26, 2010)

I appreciate all the feedack above... Beside these comments I have been reading articles related to road and/or tri bike acquisition.

So I'm sure now that a good second hand road bike is enough for my initial purpose.

Have a nice ride :thumbsup:


----------

